# New Hedgie House!



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi! A little while ago my new custom made hedgie house came in the mail! I'm so excited for my hedgie! (When I get one in the next month or two :lol: ) So here's some pics! Thought I'd share


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Heres 1 more pic... :lol:
Fits perfectly!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks cute, and fits great! Nice ^-^


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Very cute! Whered you get it?


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I actually got it here: http://rodentrunway.com/default.aspx

She is actually taking limited custom orders right now due to illness


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

